# Exch. 2007 - attachment type policy violation



## snteran (Mar 14, 2007)

One of our users received an email from a vendor that was unable to be receive due to an attachment. I confirmed that they have received emails from this vendor in the past and also attachments. They have received many emails, some with multiple attachments. They were sending over a small sample photo that in their guess would be less than a mb in size.

In the email:

Reason: attachment type policy violation (Magic318EA2.jpg)
Action: quarantine

Where in Exchange 2007 can I view this rule and where does the email get quarantined?

Please let me know if more information is needed.

Thanks


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

perhaps its not really a .jpg

Exchange by default (you cant change it via the interface) blocks .exe and other executables.

Have them zip up the file, then send it.

Exchange 2007's quarantined is a mailbox, that you setup. it's inside hub transport, antispam (or edge )

Are you running forefront?


----------



## snteran (Mar 14, 2007)

Not that I'm aware of, I have recently taken over the exchange duties and have really never worked with Exchange, kinda learn as you go philosophy. There was a professional group that came in a put in our network at a datacenter and then they turned the network over to us. I am very new to exchange, finding most things out on google and trial and error. Good thing is, we run exchange on vmware so I take a snapshot prior and then make changes on the weekends. 

I'll take a look for a quarantine mailbox and see what I can find out on the transport rule.

Thanks


----------

